# Getting started



## mca2108 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi everyone me and my dp are looking into clinics we are going to an open day at the lwc Darlington. Just looking for advice we don't know if we should go down the ivf route with me being 36 any advice for experiences at the clinic will be great. Thank you.


----------



## Bocksey (Jan 11, 2012)

We have just finished IVF with Darlington LWC and waiting to do the pregnancy test! We found the staff there very friendly and welcoming. Good luck with whatever route u choose. It is a very exciting journey! X


----------



## mca2108 (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh that's exciting i have everything crossed for you! Is this your first attempt ? I've just had an email back with cost ect its really expensive did you do the 3 package deal sorry for all the questions xx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Lots of luck!

When is the open day?


----------



## mca2108 (Jan 4, 2010)

Its the 25th of March! good luck to you too. Are you thinking of going with the LWC X


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

mca2108 said:


> Its the 25th of March! good luck to you too. Are you thinking of going with the LWC X


Ideally we'd like to use The Lister but never say never!


----------



## mca2108 (Jan 4, 2010)

Im in Scotland so the LWC IN Darlington is best for us with travel x


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Im sure others can offer more advice but I would say unless you wanted to do partner to partner egg share, maybe try IUI first as this is usually much cheaper.  If thats not successful then maybe go for IVF.
My partner is donating her eggs to me so we have no choice but to go for IVF but when it comes to my biological children we will go for IUI first.
Lots of luck whatever you decide  xx


----------



## mca2108 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks babyjeano, We were thinking IUI but im thinking with me being 36 im probably better off just going straight for IVF, I wanted to do the egg share but you have to be 35 or under it would have helped with cost. Good luck to you too xx


----------



## johno21 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi MCA,

Me and my partner opted for DIUI and the treatment was medicated... fortunately on our first attempt we got a BFP  . Prior to our treatment we were sceptical about why we needed medicated as there was nothing wrong with DP that we were aware of.... That said we are extremely happy that we followed our consultants advice and fingers crossed pregnancy is going well so far.

Good luck with whatever route you decide   

Jane & Lisa


----------



## mca2108 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi johno,


First of all congratulations that's amazing, I cant wait to get to our consultation to see what route we are going to take im so confused at the moment and driving my Dp up the wall haha. xx


----------



## Bocksey (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep it's our first attempt. We just went for one go. I donated my eggs to my partner. Initially we were going to egg share to an anonymous donor too so that would reduce the cost but I ended up not being a suitable candidate cos of a faulty gene in my family (which I don't have and therefore can't pass on - so that was very annoying!) We chose to use my eggs in my partner cos it feels like the closest way we can have a child that's biologically linked to b oth of us. We were told that IVF has about 50% chance of working and IUI has a 20% chance so maybe the cost might not be that different depending on how many tries it took with IUI, just a thought. Anyhoo, good luck once again. xx


----------

